# History of Jazz app on sale



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've seen several reviews of the app History of Jazz that raved about it.  It is marked down temporarily from $9.99 to $6.99, which inspired me to buy.  It looks good on brief inspection.  If you are a jazz buff this may be your time to buy!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mods may want to make a sticky of apps on sale, or modify the one for free apps. Just a thought.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought this app hoping it might have some info on Islams influence on early jazz.  I have read a few biographies that speak of all the Muslims but never come across anything specifically about the two.  No luck.


----------

